# Anemone ID



## FrightyDog

I believe it is a rose bubble tip anemone...


----------



## badxgillen

I don't think it is a Rose Bubble tip,Give it some time to expand then snap another picture.It help to see the anemones tentacles as well as under the connecting disk as some anemones exhibit prominent Verrucae.


----------



## FrightyDog

ok. This was crushed by live rock and i asked if a could have it. it seems to be ok? its not bsd for my tank right? It's an anemone right?


----------



## badxgillen

Should be alright just keep it away from intakes of pumps and such.When they wander they have a tendency to get caught up.


----------



## FrightyDog

It looks As if It is Going to stay on a rock for now. do you think my clowbs would host it?


----------



## Tazman

Once it becomes happy in the tank it will go for a walk around.

If you can put some filter mesh over the powerheads, attached with a rubber band. This way it will prevent it from being sucked in.

There are a few tricks to get clowns to host anemones, first though you need to know exactly what type of anemone it is. It could be a purple Long Tentacle anemone.

What lighting do you have over the tank and what size is it?


----------



## FrightyDog

it is a 28g aquaeurousa nanotank. i have a leather mushroom and goniopora on the floor, will it sting them? it buried its body some in the sand and mostly on the rock. it opened up a lot more too. here is a picture


----------



## badxgillen

The nemotocysts can sting many corals that come in contact with them so I would not risk it,especially the goniapora.Just move em over a little just in case.


----------



## FrightyDog

[/URL]
That is my tank currently. as you can see the goniapora is lifted on a frag while the leather mushrooms lay there. the anemone is behind the rock on the bottom right. far from corals (other than the leather)


----------



## Tazman

The more I think about it is either a sebae or Condy anemone.

The issue that I am noticing though is that it is very bleached out.


----------



## FrightyDog

what can i do? it was crushed under a rock with almost no water if any for an hour


----------

